# Zapco dsp repair any help appreciated



## LowBassSubs (Feb 6, 2020)

Hi all I have contacted electrical engineers and they no longer service the DSP Z8 due to not being able to get parts. 

I contacted G.S.AmpRepair via email and am waiting on a reply. 

Lastly I have also put in a request to [email protected] via email and will wait for a reply. 

Anyone know of a repair shop that makes repairs tonZapco equipment?

It stays on even when the remote wire is disconnected. Because i cannot leave it connected when restoring power it takes like 20 mins give or take to connect to the computer. Meanwhile the speakers have a white noise sound. Then computer dings a notification sound of like when you connect something like a external hardrive. The speakers buzz like there is a switch being turned on. Then I have to load my preset to get it working.

Also it cuts out when I start driving. No issues elsewhere just the dsp. 14vdc when this happens. BYPASS the dsp and the amp plays. Makes a sucking pop sound like some warp speed kinda sound then stops playing. Tried to load and cycle power no luck. I did not have this issue prior to the dsp. All power is solid. Grounds to the frame and positive 0/1g to the battery.


----------



## LowBassSubs (Feb 6, 2020)

To me nothing looks burnt or bad. I have a voltmeter meter and checked continuity through the dip switches. They do have continuity through them. 

I'm sure there us someone here who repairs these can someone direct me to them?


----------



## LowBassSubs (Feb 6, 2020)

Got an email back from John at zapco. I'll update as time goes.


----------



## LowBassSubs (Feb 6, 2020)

Hi all,
Spoke with John and got some ideas. Then I remembered a thread here where a member posted about cycling the address switches to fix the issue.

My problems have been solved by cycling the address switches. No more connectivity issues. Next I will see if it still cuts out or stays on as stated prior.

Lessened learned if someone has issues with a Zapco with address switches tell them to power off and cycle the switches. There's never enough cycling. I work with address switches at work, so I should of thought about how they fail given time or an environment conducive to oxidation.

Blessed.


----------

